# Help, Moving To Portugal, Job Info



## Alexsa

I have been thinking about moving to Portugal for quite some time and am now sure it is where I want to be. I have experience working with non-profit as administrator working with scholars/professors/graduate students. I also have experience with union work such as training in organizing a union, dispute resolution, contract negotiations, shop steward. I am currently learning the language and speak both English and Spanish.

I am interested in Art and Music, and I hear Bairro Alto is a pretty good location but do not know if and what kinds of jobs are available.

Would someone please let me know if there are jobs available for someone with my background or where I may find a job agency to start.

appreciate any leads,
Alexsa


----------



## jorgemac23

Hi Alexsa
I think that coming to Portugal is a great idea, You might consider working in an area that caters to tourism like the Algarve where you need to speak English, in my opinion the line of work that you do would be difficult since you like myself don´t have any schooling here in Portugal, also there are at-least 2 English newspapers and some other publications that don´t come to mind at the moment, not to mention English companies etc. Unless you can start your own business.. Anyway I left Portugal when I was 3 yrs. old. My Wife & i and our two adult sons moved here from New jersey U.S.A 4 yrs. ago, we were living in the Aveiro area where we have family but we are now in the Algarve, Lagos where we opened up a little Children's clothing shop, we found that if one speaks English we felt more at home here (our opinion).
Remember in other parts of Portugal there is Much less English spoken unlike the Algarve region.. 

All the best

jorgemac23


----------

